# Make error



## yhq_34 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi,

I try to install a jail and get below error? *W*hat should I do?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2014)

Install the FreeBSD source code.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2014)

The howto section is not for asking how to do things. Thread moved.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 20, 2014)

To solve your current issue you do indeed need to install the source code. This can be easily done using svn, please see Appendix A of the Handbook; this explains the process in more detail.

However, also note that you don't really need the source code in order to set up a jail. You can also install the userland environment directly from the installation media. Check section 15.3 for more information on that.

On that subject, I'm not a 'RTFM' kind of guy, but I do want to advise you to check out Chapter 15 of the previous mentioned handbook; it explains all there is to know on Jails.


----------

